# Graphic Designer Wanted (VG)



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 30, 2011)

I am quoting my friend here, he needs someone that is a good artist.

"I am designing a game. I need someone to design the characters, the menu screens, 
the logo (off of what I've done so far) and also everything to do with the graphics of the game. 
A person who can code a game that is not running in Java is also a big help." -Andrew

If you are interested please tell me below.
This would be greatly appreciated, details on the game below.



Spoiler



-First Person Shooter
-Before the apocalypse (5 years)
-Looks realistic
-Set in the year 2079
-Advanced weaponary
-Half open world and half quests
-Similar to Prototype
-Around 50 different weapons (including equipment)


----------



## Theiket (Sep 30, 2011)

Note to all viewing this: Andrew = Theiket. Use Theiket when referring to me on this site.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2011)

It depends, how much are you willing to pay me?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 30, 2011)

He will pay in love and kindness.

(Free copy of said game with mentions at credits)

p.s. He will also give his virginity towards your way.


----------



## mameks (Sep 30, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> He will pay in love and kindness.
> 
> (Free copy of said game with mentions at credits)
> 
> p.s. He will also give his virginity towards your way.


Way to get people to make a game for you:
Step 1: Give no money
Step 2: Troll said people
Step 3: ????
Step 4: PROFIT!!!

Seriously, you're asking quite a lot for nothing aren't you?


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 30, 2011)

Do not shoot the messenger Id prefer to live, Both me and Paarish knew this was too much but Andrew needs help in this. 
And it would be greatly appreciated if someone could do some parts, 
He isnt nor am I expecting someone to say 
"Hey no problem I will do this all for you" 
but if you could design a single element 
(e.g. Weapon) he will be in your debt. (both sexualy and metaphoricaly)


----------



## prowler (Sep 30, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> (Free copy of said game with mentions at credits)


That's pretty much given considering you're asking someone to _do everything_


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Half open world half quests?  Those aren't even in the same criteria.'

And before what apocalypse?


----------



## Theiket (Sep 30, 2011)

Not everything. Only the graphics intensive part. None of the people I know can do this. So, we need someone to do it for us.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 30, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> Do not shoot the messenger Id prefer to live, Both me and Paarish knew this was too much but Andrew needs help in this.
> And it would be greatly appreciated if someone could do some parts,
> He isnt nor am I expecting someone to say
> "Hey no problem I will do this all for you"
> ...


Fancy gun.





You are eternally in my debt.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Half open world half quests?  Those aren't even in the same criteria.



I know that, but I wrote down what Theiket told me to.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 30, 2011)

If I find free time, I could revamp character or weapon designs, but, as an artist, I can't design them myself for use in a project that isn't at least half mine. (Of course as a payed employee, it is different.) Just e-mail me the designs and I will see what I can do. (PM me for e-mail and attach only JPEG, BMP, PNG, or PSD format images please.)


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

These details are way too...undetailed.  There needs to be more.  Also, you should be prepared to pay, that's a lot you're asking for.


----------



## Theiket (Sep 30, 2011)

That is not what we meant, soulx. That is a cartoon made on paint. We need a 3D model preferably to base it off then a 2D picture for the game.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 30, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha ha! You, sir/mam, have made my day.


----------



## Devin (Sep 30, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I want you on my Dev team. Now!


----------



## Theiket (Sep 30, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> If I find free time, I could revamp character or weapon designs, but, as an artist, I can't design them myself for use in a project that isn't at least half mine. (Of course as a payed employee, it is different.) Just e-mail me the designs and I will see what I can do. (PM me for e-mail and attach only JPEG, BMP, PNG, or PSD format images please.)


This is great news for us. I will see if we can do some basic designs on weaponry. We do not know about the characters as of yet. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Sep 30, 2011)

Ok guys, I think he gets it that he is both,
Asking for too much and giving too little, 
but in fairness to him he is only a kid
and if you have it in your hearts to help him.
I will be in your debt.
Remember FRIENDSHIP IS MAGIC!!!


----------



## machomuu (Sep 30, 2011)

Theiket, you'll have to be much, much clearer on what you want done.


----------



## mameks (Sep 30, 2011)

soulx said:
			
		

> Skyrix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This brings back memories of that thread where such exquisite were prototyped


----------



## Theiket (Sep 30, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Theiket, you'll have to be much, much clearer on what you want done.


Ok. I will explain a little here. I need all the graphics done. Building, weapons, characters, foes, vehicles.
We will do some basic modelling soon. We are in the base of doing part of the storyline.

-Theiket


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 30, 2011)

Theiket said:
			
		

> That is not what we meant, soulx. That is a cartoon made on paint. We need a 3D model preferably to base it off then a 2D picture for the game.
> Whoah, whoah... 3D models? You're talking multi-hundred to thousand dollar programs and multi-thousand dollar machines. You aren't going to get much of anything from anybody for free.
> 
> 
> ...


So long as it is just 2D designs I'm improving, you have my support (not full, but still some) as I love to see someone's ideas come together. I am capable of 3D design, but without a large team, nothing could ever happen to really put together an entire game (or even an entire character) Maybe weapons (maybe!), but that's it.


----------



## mameks (Sep 30, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Theiket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Realisation has dawned.


----------



## Paarish (Sep 30, 2011)

AaronUzumaki said:
			
		

> Theiket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly why I told him to start with a 2D game rather then a 3D one... 
I told him I can help with the logo and menus.


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd have to agree. If he just made a REALLY good flash, or 2D freeware game, he could maybe get a publisher to pay for him to make a high-profile, high-budget game eventually, but unless he is ungodly rich, it is not going to come to light anytime soon.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, you really aren't offering much in the way of incentives for anyone actually interested. Also, it really seems, Andrew, that you're a bit over your head with this proposed game. It seems unlikely that you'll get farther than a quarter of the way through development.

You might want to seriously scale back your efforts. Make a few small games as practice. Offer it online, maybe enter it into some indie game competitions. Eventually, you may get lucky and get the attention of a professional publisher/developer.

Yeah, that will take awhile, but that's how it goes. To make it, you have to pay your dues, so to speak.


----------



## Forstride (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay, so let's see...You want someone to create all of the graphics for a game that you've given very little detail on, 3D graphics at that, and on top of that, you expect them to do it for free?  Ahaha, good luck with that.

I'd be able to help if they were 2D, but 3D isn't my "specialty."  Then again, I don't really have a specialty...I'm just decent with spriting/texturing.


----------



## Theiket (Oct 1, 2011)

Ok, I've been reading the posts. You all know that I am a little ecentric with my plans. But, this is an idea for later in the future, not right now. I will get some of  m friends to see if they can draw up somd 2D models and if you guys can render them realistic for us, for the folder we have for the game for later on. But, I will get to work on some basic games and we're working on the storyline for the game we're making. We'll work on getting some games into competitions. Keep us posted on any competitions.

-Theiket


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2011)

Theiket said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been reading the posts. You all know that I am a little ecentric with my plans. But, this is an idea for later in the future, not right now. I will get some of  m friends to see if they can draw up somd 2D models and if you guys can render them realistic for us, for the folder we have for the game for later on. But, I will get to work on some basic games and we're working on the storyline for the game we're making. We'll work on getting some games into competitions. Keep us posted on any competitions.
> 
> -Theiket



There's a difference between eccentric and simply planning beyond your means. 

In the meantime, you may want to post more of an outline for your story so people know what they hypothetically would be working with.


----------



## Theiket (Oct 1, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Theiket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok. We are making a first person shooter, before the apocalypse, with huge aliens and little aliens, many kinds of weapons, many quests, and you have to complete quests to unlock new quest areas to travel to in this game. Is that an outline basic enough? Coz I'm seriously not sure what you meant by that.

-Theiket


----------



## machomuu (Oct 1, 2011)

Theiket said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not really an outline, simply what's in it.  See, the thing is based on the information you've posted throughout the thread the project is still very vague and we (the readers) know very little about it..


----------



## Gahars (Oct 1, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Theiket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bingo.

What is your story about? Just saying that it takes place in the future and has aliens tells us nothing (and before the apocalypse? Like, a biblical apocalypse or a man made one? World of difference right there).

For example, Star Wars, Aliens, and Star Trek, just to name a few of the top of my head, take place in the future (or in SW's case, a futuristic universe) and feature aliens, but tell vastly different stories.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well this is basicaly what me but moslty Paarish are trying to tell him, he has vague ideas of quests but has nothing where the story is concerned


----------



## LunaWofl (Oct 2, 2011)

Theiket said:
			
		

> Ok. We are making a first person shooter, before the apocalypse, with huge aliens and little aliens, many kinds of weapons, many quests, and you have to complete quests to unlock new quest areas to travel to in this game. Is that an outline basic enough? Coz I'm seriously not sure what you meant by that.
> 
> -Theiket


So basically borderlands with a generic overused plot?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Seriously though, a project like this is... well, unless you want it to look like an obvious amateur project, you're really going to have to pay people to do this kind of work.
Sure, you might consider yourself an eccentric, but as cruel as this sounds: its a pointless to want graphic designers this early in its life cycle >_>; 
I would really recommend fleshing out your plot, story, and concepts first before actually trying to make the game.


----------



## Theiket (Oct 2, 2011)

Ok. To respond to all the posts since my lastest one, we have some of the story done, when I say some, I mean we have like two characters names and we have no idea what they look like. And to the Borderlands with an overused plot line, I haven't played that game, so I wouldn't know anything about it. But away from that is the fact that we're working on the story line as I write this, but we don't have all the people who are helping create this game in the meeting. I'll get back to you guys as soon as I get at least why the Apoc. is happening, right now, I only know that it's man made.


----------



## EthansGamePlay (Oct 2, 2011)

bahahahaha How Old is this guy!???!?!?!?!?! he sounds like an idiot.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

johnny.com said:
			
		

> bahahahaha How Old is this guy!???!?!?!?!?! he sounds like an idiot.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 2, 2011)

Skyrix said:
			
		

> johnny.com said:
> 
> 
> 
> > bahahahaha How Old is this guy!???!?!?!?!?! he sounds like an idiot.



You crossed out his text... oh snap? That's really not much of a rebuttal. 

And Andrew, it really doesn't seem like you have a story at all. Characters are more than just names, and settings are more than just explosions and bad things happening. Also, if there are aliens, that implies that space travel is available. If that's so, then who cares about the apocalypse; why wouldn't people just pack up and head to another planet?

It seems like you are trying to bend a narrative around a vague premise, and that's just a recipe for disaster. If you want something that will actually be good and stick with people, you're going to have to go all the way back to the drawing board (not to mention that the size and scope of this project is obviously way beyond your means).


----------



## Theiket (Oct 2, 2011)

Gahars, you've probably been the most helpful person on this topic right now. I'll book a meeting with the guys and see what we can do.

-Theiket


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

Theiket said:
			
		

> Gahars, you've probably been the most helpful person on this topic right now. I'll book a meeting with the guys and see what we can do.
> -Theiket



So you guys are pro's aye


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 3, 2011)

It's great that you want to get involved in building games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But I wouldn't want you to get discouraged when this project falls apart under it's own weight, rather than taking it slow, designing and building something achieveable, getting the satisfaction of looking at a finished project and saying "Yay, I built this! Now let's try the next level up". You're trying to run before you can walk, but if you learn it right you might get there one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If you're serious about building games, my advice is to do a smaller test-project first. Think like the kind of games you get on your phone; puzzle blocks, arcade, maybe a 2d scrolling shooter. Two classic first-games are tic-tac-toe and pong. You can add a little story between the levels if you want.

They might sound more boring than your current plans, but it will give you a realistic idea of how games are put together, how long it will take, what team members you need and how to organize and divide the workload between them.

I think the point that the others haven't quite got across is that if this is the first game you have ever worked on, you're batting too high. Even an experienced team of home developers would struggle to take on something this big. 

But don't get dissuaded, it's fun to have dreams and come up with ideas when you're a kid. We've all done it; I wanted to make a platformer (which were pretty damn good in 1993). It was awesome coming up with all the level designs, ledges to jump on and enemies to kill, that kind of thing. But I made the classic beginner mistake that you've just fallen into; designing a game exactly like the kind of games I played without knowing how they're made. When I was advised to scale it down, I thought it'd be fine if I just did 10 levels instead of 100. Doesn't work like that; I now know that if a platform game is built properly adding extra levels is piss easy. As for my project, all I managed to do was get a sprite to walk left and right on a plain black screen. The difference between us is I didn't drag anyone else in before my little project crumbled. I didn't mess anyone else about, getting them to put time into something I'd never finish.

Rather than pulling other people in too early without a clear idea of what they need to do, I think you need to go, think it through and research the process of building a game a bit more. I don't think you know how a game is put together; to use an example from your thread asking to build graphic models before the programmers have worked out what size they need to be doesn't make sense to me. The story, characters, plot, setting, narrative, no matter how long or intricate it is, that's all only a very very tiny part of the equation.

As a player all you see is the story and graphics, but there's a lot, lot more going on behind-the-scenes that you seem to have missed. Do this right and you might find game development rather fun.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2011)

You know, if you are really interested in getting into game design, I recommend you watch Extra Credits

It's a humorous and well put together web series that is based around understanding video games as an art form. The creators get games (one of the writers is an accomplished game designer) and really examine a wide range of issues, providing genuinely thought provoking commentary on the games as a whole.

If you want to get into making video games, watch the show. It'll definitely be a start.


----------



## machomuu (Oct 3, 2011)

johnny.com said:
			
		

> bahahahaha How Old is this guy!???!?!?!?!?! he sounds like an idiot.


Don't be mean.  He has an idea and everyone starts somewhere.  Don't put him down like that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 3, 2011)

Theiket said:
			
		

> That is not what we meant, soulx. That is a cartoon made on paint. We need a 3D model preferably to base it off then a 2D picture for the game.


That was made in Photoshop with my blood, sweat and tears. I'm offended that you didn't like it.

No seriously, good luck with the game.


----------



## WolfSpider (Oct 3, 2011)

Do you have enough programing skills for 3d games?


----------



## Theiket (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok.  Gahars, Psyfira and machomuu, thanks for the help. I'll take your advise and see what me and the guys can do to get better at making games. WolfSpider, I don't. My friend who is helping, does. He can code in DirectX. He also knows almost all of WoW's code, but we can't use the coding language that they use. We'd need written permission for that. Gahars, I'll take a look at that video too.


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Oct 3, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> You know, if you are really interested in getting into game design, I recommend you watch Extra Credits
> 
> It's a humorous and well put together web series that is based around understanding video games as an art form. The creators get games (one of the writers is an accomplished game designer) and really examine a wide range of issues, providing genuinely thought provoking commentary on the games as a whole.
> 
> If you want to get into making video games, watch the show. It'll definitely be a start.



Yeah Im watching the Extra Credits now and it is very informative in a comedic way. I officialy have learnt something from the vids


----------

